

Customer Buying Hierarchy - liquimoon
http://travid.info/blog/customer-buying-hierarchy/
Free creates its own problems that stand in the way of innovation.
======
liquimoon
I heard about the concept from Clayton Christensen's Innovator's Dilemma.
[http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-
Busin...](http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-Business-
Essentials/dp/0060521996) The book talks about the buying hierarchy in the
context of disruptive innovations. It's highly recommended.

------
yagibear
Googling for "Customer Buying Hierarchy" shows no other references to this,
other than this blog entry & related videos. Can you provide some other
pointers to where others might use this concept?

